# Lake Milton!



## Agordon07 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys! I have a bass tournament at lake milton this sunday and i was wanting to get some tips on where the largemouth bass are at and what there hitting on! I've also heard that the water is really low right now? Does that mean that the river part isnt accessible??


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The water at Milton is only about 9 inches down, so no problem getting to any part of the lake that you want to fish. You can't get as far up the river as you normally can, but other than that it's pretty good. Spinner baits and shallow diving crankbaits were working pretty good the last time I was out there. The fish were shallow, less than 3 feet, but that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Agordon07 said:


> Hey guys! I have a bass tournament at lake milton this sunday and i was wanting to get some tips on where the largemouth bass are at and what there hitting on! I've also heard that the water is really low right now? Does that mean that the river part isnt accessible??


Just wondering, What's the %,,,, I mean 'OUR CUT'$$$$$


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's an open tournament. I was planning on hitting Mosquito Sunday but I see Bad Bass Champs is going to be out there, so I'm looking for somewhere else to fish. Is this Milton tournament an open tournament?........ If so........ Start time? Ramp? Entry fee?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not sure about the one being discussed here, but here is one listed in the tourny section of this site:

Ohio Valley Bass Anglers 6/10/12 6:00-2:00 Lake Milton Pointview Ramp 5 fish 15 inch. Ohio River, Chester Ramp 6/24/12 6:00-2:00 5 fish 12 inch Tournaments are $35(cash) a boat. You can fish alone or bring a partner All OVBA rules apply.You can fish PA Waters.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

mpd5094 said:


> Not sure about the one being discussed here, but here is one listed in the tourny section of this site:
> 
> Ohio Valley Bass Anglers 6/10/12 6:00-2:00 Lake Milton Pointview Ramp 5 fish 15 inch. Ohio River, Chester Ramp 6/24/12 6:00-2:00 5 fish 12 inch Tournaments are $35(cash) a boat. You can fish alone or bring a partner All OVBA rules apply.You can fish PA Waters.


Oh man..... thanks for that post MPD..... I have no idea how I missed seeing it. I must not have been wearing my glasses. lol I'm already marking the Milton tourney on the calendar.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wish I could make it. I'll be pre-fishing for a 2 day tourny at Portage that day. Ugh


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck i sent you some spots and thing to get your fish,markfish


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

If this is an "Open" tourney, I may actually ramp enter with my teenage son. Does anyone have/know where to find specific details or how many boats are expected?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

heidlers said:


> If this is an "Open" tourney, I may actually ramp enter with my teenage son. Does anyone have/know where to find specific details or how many boats are expected?



I sent the orginal poster a PM with those questions. If I get a response, I will be sure to post the outcome here.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bassbme, OVBA site states their Milton Open is 6/10. They have a Federation Tourney on Portage this weekend. Not sure where the disconnect occurred? Maybe another club is there with an open??


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty pumped for the open tourney on 6/10!!! Haven't fished Milton since last May and need a break from Mosquito, thats right i said it, will be nice to get into some good smallie action.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

heidlers said:


> Bassbme, OVBA site states their Milton Open is 6/10. They have a Federation Tourney on Portage this weekend. Not sure where the disconnect occurred? Maybe another club is there with an open??


Hi Heidlers..... The threads originator was looking for tips about Milton because he said he had a bass tournament out there this Sunday. I was just trying to find out if it was an open or not. My guess is that it's a members only club tournament. But since I share Lunker4141's enthusiasm when it comes to fishing bass tournaments on Milton, I just figured I'd ask. 

And Lunker, my dad and I will be at the OVBA tourney too, if the good lords willin, and the crick don't rise. That's a saying my dad uses. lol We'll have to hook up. It will be nice to talk to a fellow OGFer.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

No problem...I was hoping someone would chime in and claim the tourney and tell us it was open. Agree with you, it's most likely a closed club tourney. Might still head over, whacked them pretty good Thurs. If I am free, son and I will likely do the 6/10 tourney too.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

heidlers said:


> No problem...I was hoping someone would chime in and claim the tourney and tell us it was open. Agree with you, it's most likely a closed club tourney. Might still head over, whacked them pretty good Thurs. If I am free, son and I will likely do the 6/10 tourney too.


My dad and I are headed out to Milton on Sunday. We were gonna hit Mosquito today, but when I was pulling the boat out of the garage to hook it up, I ran the wiring pigtail over with the trailer jack wheel. Not a good thing if you want the wires to remain intact. We'll probably go out of the Jersey St ramp. If you're out there and see a black and gray Bumble Bee be sure and say hi.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Will do, likewise, we'll be in a Red Tracker.
Scott


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

The tournament at Lake Milton on Sunday May 20th is not a open it is a club tournament for the Portage Lakes Bass Club members


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Mikeat, do you guys have a pretty big group going out? Trying to gauge what the ramp traffic will be like?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep ! 20 boats


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be sure and look for you out there Heidlers. And Mike?...... which ramp are you guys using? Pointview?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep maybe 25 [email protected] count


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Please.note this is not a money or open tournament this a club event for members only!!


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

just so everyone knows the portage lakes bass club will be having a club tourney sunday may 20 its a no monies tourney strictly braggin rights at the end of the year we appreciate those that inquired and wish you all the best wherever you choose to fish sunday thank you all and safe fishing too all of you and God bless!! P.S. adam if your going to ask for help atleast let everyone know what your asking help for( im having a club tourney) and PLEASE learn to respond to your PMs b4 you stir up another bees nest! good fishing bud!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Good luck out there. Be out with my son, but probably not till a little later...17yr olds seem to need an obnoxious amount of sleep! lol Had a pretty good day there Thursday.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol I did'nt mean to stir up a bee's nest. I have another question about the tourney you fished today. How much did weight did it take to win "bragging rights"? 

My dad and I were out there today. We went out of the Jersey Street ramp and fished the north end for most of the day. We couldn't get much going shallow around the docks. But we did have a little fun with the dinks that were busting bait in the moring. We only had one largemouth that would have kept, but we were able to fill out a 5 fish limit once we moved off shore and started fishing for smallies. A couple of the smallies were pretty nice. One about 3 and another about 2 1/2. All in all it wasn't a bad day. considering we didn't get the boat in the water until 7, and we were headed back to the ramp by 1:30.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bassbme, had to have passed you at somepoint? Launched at Pointview, not as jammed up as I had thought it would be. Got on the water about 10:30, headed North. Fast start, got 4 fish, first 5 casts. All keepers. Finished with 15 bass (even mix of SM/LM) plus one 5lb channel cat. Only 2 dinks, rest met minimums, largest was about 3. I'd guess bag would have gone about 12lbs. Not the best day and most likely not "in the money" had I been on a roster! lol

Off water about 4:30 after doing my Good Samaritan act and towing a family that had their distress flag out back to the ramps. As I motored up towards them, I actually watched 5 boats blast right past them...shame how little compassion most have towards fellow humans. He and his wife could not have been more grateful...was no problem at all, and I'd hope someone would do it for me if ever in need!

Sorry I missed you out there.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

heidlers said:


> Bassbme, had to have passed you at somepoint? Launched at Pointview, not as jammed up as I had thought it would be. Got on the water about 10:30, headed North. Fast start, got 4 fish, first 5 casts. All keepers. Finished with 15 bass (even mix of SM/LM) plus one 5lb channel cat. Only 2 dinks, rest met minimums, largest was about 3. I'd guess bag would have gone about 12lbs. Not the best day and most likely not "in the money" had I been on a roster! lol
> 
> Off water about 4:30 after doing my Good Samaritan act and towing a family that had their distress flag out back to the ramps. As I motored up towards them, I actually watched 5 boats blast right past them...shame how little compassion most have towards fellow humans. He and his wife could not have been more grateful...was no problem at all, and I'd hope someone would do it for me if ever in need!
> 
> Sorry I missed you out there.


Wow ....... you had a better day than we did. We had the 5 for sure keepers and a couple of others that probably would have stretched had we put them on the board. We caught a lot of dinks though. I'm guessing we caught 20 fish and lost another 5 or so. And I may have seen you out there. I saw a red and white Tracker running around a couple of different times. 

This family you towed in. Were they in a yellow colored boat? If so,we saw them having trouble with their big motor, but we saw they had a 9.9 kicker so we didn't go over and ask. Man, if it was them I feel bad that we didn't go over and ask if they needed help. If it was the same boat, I guess I've learned a lesson. Check if they need help even if they have a kicker. The boat we saw was south of Mahoning Ave.

Anyhow great job out there today.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Put your mind at ease...different family. They were in a blue/wht cudy cruiser. They had run out of fuel, apparently, out front of the beach. my 19ft bass boat survived the tow back to Jersey St. ramp. Think you probably did see me, I didn't see another boat like mine out there.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we were there for the 1st time this year last wednesday and killed the smallies got well over 45 best were 4lb and lots of 2,to 3 lbs,just got to fish the right baits and spots there there and ready to fight good luck markfish


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

markfish, funny you chime in following the tourney with such GREAT success and no proof (pics) nor reference to the other info or other good things done out on the water this weekend? You routinely claim you "kill'it" out on pretty much every body of water you are on, but I rarely see any proof?? Hate to seem critical, but just calling it out.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Humm I know mark and he isn't telling any lies. If you don't believe he did well yesterday it will be up on thex-series.com website. Sometimes the bass guys that fish for money don't want to give up our secrets. Today we catch 50 and tell the world on here what where and time and the next time we catch 5? Kind of cutting your own throat. Nonetheless pictures Or not mark catches fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

We were out there sunday and got a lot of fish from eyes to smallies to bigmouth and a couple of crappie. I got two firsts out there; the first one was my first ohio striper. The second first was catching the striper on an Alabama rig. Had several short strikes on it but this was my first full hook up. OH YE YAH YAH what a trip! I think I'm gonna like that thing. Lots of males building beds in shallow water and the temp was about 67-68. Marked fish in 10 to 15 all over the channels and ledges.
hope this helps others going out in the near future.
Good luck ya'll
donm


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds like a good trip, and that was a white bass you got there aren,t stripers in milton.. sorry..


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

will, I've fished the tourney circuit. you don't need to pontificate to me on that. Mark posts a few pics here and there on good days, but it is infrequent at best. Guess I'd prefer to see him not post any pics AND not mention anything and keep the great spots we all know about GREAT and not just talk about all the fish he catches on each body of water. Can't tell you how often someone mentions honey holes on here some of us know about and then legions of boats sitting on them next time I am out. That said, we all have good AND bad days. I share generalities about both with folks on the OGF with hopes they can pattern out their own limits. I'm not Superman and don't pretend to be. I DOUBT anyone had a "well over 45" smallie day on Milton. Out on the big lake, maybe, not inland. That's all.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow somebody had a bad day.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

first thanks to will he knows im a stright shooter,and if you heidlers think i full of it that;s your problem not mine .1st of all we were not in my boat and i dident have my camera with me and my cell is to old to upload pic,but if you you like to challange me on that lake one-on- one for some side case,i be more than happey to take you cash, and i can have day;s there were i have way over 40, and like last two years i posted pics on erie and the place filled up with boats the next weekend,and just last night a ogf,member john call and thank me for helping him find and catch over 40 nice smallies on a special place,open your mind, i have take s few ogf, guys there and hade great day im not trying to say it happens all the time but i never get skunked,,,,,,,,,,,,your seat is open,and i ready,so if you want to learn me spots and tools its going to cost you a few buck;; markfish


----------



## Agordon07 (May 8, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone for the tips! I caught 2 bass but they werent the 15 inch minimum so i threw them back :/ I noticed something tho while i was fishing... when i saw bass up along the shore line i had my fish finder on and noticed that when i got kinda close they would hurry up and leave asap! Could my fish finder be sending off bad sound waves???? Is that even possible? Also if it turns out i do need a new fish finder, can i just take off this one and replaced it with a new one or would i need all new wiring and and new finder?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Agordon07 said:


> Hey thanks everyone for the tips! I caught 2 bass but they werent the 15 inch minimum so i threw them back :/ I noticed something tho while i was fishing... when i saw bass up along the shore line i had my fish finder on and noticed that when i got kinda close they would hurry up and leave asap! Could my fish finder be sending off bad sound waves???? Is that even possible? Also if it turns out i do need a new fish finder, can i just take off this one and replaced it with a new one or would i need all new wiring and and new finder?


If you saw the fish with your eyes they saw you. That's probably the reason they spooked, not because of any bad noise from your depth finder.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

heidlers said:


> will, I've fished the tourney circuit. you don't need to pontificate to me on that. Mark posts a few pics here and there on good days, but it is infrequent at best. Guess I'd prefer to see him not post any pics AND not mention anything and keep the great spots we all know about GREAT and not just talk about all the fish he catches on each body of water. Can't tell you how often someone mentions honey holes on here some of us know about and then legions of boats sitting on them next time I am out. That said, we all have good AND bad days. I share generalities about both with folks on the OGF with hopes they can pattern out their own limits. I'm not Superman and don't pretend to be. I DOUBT anyone had a "well over 45" smallie day on Milton. Out on the big lake, maybe, not inland. That's all.


WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOU CAN TAKE WHAT MARK SAID ABOUT THE FISH HE CATCHES TO THE BANK BUDDY ..I HAVE FISHED WITH HIM AND HE DONT BULLCRAP ABOUT IT


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Id have to agree with mark..30-40 fish days are very possible out there. If you ask me Lake Milton is comparible to mosquito at times for numbers of bass. And it seems the lake is getting better and better for quality as well. Ive been there the past 7 times and had a limit everytime.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Come on guys, let's quit the dock talk. I know what you're doing. You're touting Milton as this great bass lake so people go there, instead of Berlin or Mosquito. You want those other lakes to yourselves. We're on to your game guys. Why anyone would go to Milton to fish for bass on purpose is beyond me. Heck I don't go to Milton to catch bass.... I go to watch the honeys sunning themselves on the docks. Trust me guys........Stay away from Milton....... there are no bass in that lake. <wink>


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Come on guys, let's quit the dock talk. I know what you're doing. You're touting Milton as this great bass lake so people go there, instead of Berlin or Mosquito. You want those other lakes to yourselves. We're on to your game guys. Why anyone would go to Milton to fish for bass on purpose is beyond me. Heck I don't go to Milton to catch bass.... I go to watch the honeys sunning themselves on the docks. Trust me guys........Stay away from Milton....... there are no bass in that lake. <wink>


yea thats what we ment


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard there are no bass in any of the mentioned lakes. I was told only Portage and electric only lakes hold bass.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

markfish said:


> first thanks to will he knows im a stright shooter,and if you heidlers think i full of it that;s your problem not mine .1st of all we were not in my boat and i dident have my camera with me and my cell is to old to upload pic,but if you you like to challange me on that lake one-on- one for some side case,i be more than happey to take you cash, and i can have day;s there were i have way over 40, and like last two years i posted pics on erie and the place filled up with boats the next weekend,and just last night a ogf,member john call and thank me for helping him find and catch over 40 nice smallies on a special place,open your mind, i have take s few ogf, guys there and hade great day im not trying to say it happens all the time but i never get skunked,,,,,,,,,,,,your seat is open,and i ready,so if you want to learn me spots and tools its going to cost you a few buck;; markfish


LoL... Mark has PM'd me before to help me out. I have no doubt that he can outfish me... BUT... I'd still put money on his challenge and take the empty seat, and gladly hand over the bills at the end of the day just so I can learn from him. He's only pm'd me info once and it was good... I can only imagine what I can get out of him from a day on the water.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

No thx. I'll just continue to keep my success to myself, offer half truths and lies to put anglers on other bodies of water and continue to refine my skills to pass along to my son. This site is becoming a huge disappointment and joke.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah this board has gone down hill or at least what this one was about. We have an accurate fishing report from a well known member that I have not seen anything negative on here about getting slammed for lying and telling half truths by someone that doesnt even know him? There is only one person on the thread commenting like that and we all know who it is.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

heidlers said:


> No thx. I'll just continue to keep my success to myself, offer half truths and lies to put anglers on other bodies of water and continue to refine my skills to pass along to my son. This site is becoming a huge disappointment and joke.


I will say that you have given me good info in the past as well...we can all learn from each other. I'm sure no one knows all there is to know. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

you're right Will, I don't know what I am talking about. My bad. Hopefully I can learn to use my spinning reel this year without reeling backwards from the top of the rod?? I'm done commenting and helping others on this site. Good day sir!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

He's done commenting,,, but,I bet he "checks-in" to see what's said later..... Back to fishing,,,I'm goin in the morning ,,either Mil. or Ber,, got a few days off for some vaca.fishi'n.... wheres everybody going this long weekend??? P.S. Anybody seen Mr.White,lately?Almost time ,Mark!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Last post still made no sense nonetheless. Heading to Berlin tomorrow. May hit Milton friday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well nontheless , I myself dont share too much info anymore about anything . Unless someone asks for my help , and what guys dont realize is that if everyone keeps posting pics and reports of all these great fish they catch at local lakes . We arent going to have anymore good fishing at these places . All it takes is one post and then you have a swarm of guys fishing the crap out of these lakes . Fishing is hard enough the way it is anymore , I wish some people would learn to keep things to themselves sometimes . Lake Milton is getting more and more popular every year , I see more and more people fishing it and see more and more tournaments there . Its kinda discouraging for me . But overall I get tired of seeing : where did you catch it ? , How did you catch it ? , and what did you catch it on ? . I dont rely on anyone else but myself and the knowledge I have acquired over the years to go and catch fish . 95% of the time I go out and find the fish , what they are hitting and find my own pattern. Too many people rely on a website to catch fish for them . Just my opinion , I have enjoyed this website for a long time and hope I can more in the future , but remember guys its just FISHING . We are very blessed to be able to be in the outdoors and be able to enjoy what it has to offer . More fishing less politics.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well let me add that i have no problem helping guys out when they ask what and abought were i get fish,but if its on a upcomming tournament lake i will not help, i hade 3 ims,this morning from the member that first started this thread for tip and i gave then to him cause we dont fish tournsments there and all the fish caught go right back in,i was there yesterday and only got 26 but 16 were keepers the water got muddy and i did get some pics but its hard to take your own picture, there were other bass boats out there but just like a tournament all they do is run and run,,find your fish on your fish finder and work them.i see more wee daddy boats there than bass boats,and the bass populations is strong there but you have to put your time in the find them and fish them right,so here;s a few for the non-belivers,markfish


----------

